# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με τη χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας , όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο.

*Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*

----------


## jk21

επειδη καποιοι συνδεσμοι δεν λειτουργουσαν (δεν ανοιγαν σωστα) απλα ενημερωνω οτι τωρα ειναι οκ και μπορειτε να ανατρεξετε ξανα να τους δειτε  :winky:

----------


## marlene

*Δημήτρη, θέλω να δώσω κεφίρ στα κοκατιλάκια μου που εμφανίζουν συχνά θέματα με κοκκίδια... 

Σκεφτόμουν ότι θα ήταν ένας φυσικός τρόπος να βοηθήσω το εντεράκι τους.. Στο άρθρο δεν κατάλαβα στα σίγουρα με τη συχνότητα μπορούμε να το χορηγούμε...

Ο ίδιος κάνεις πλέον καθημερινή χρήση..? Τα πουλιά πως αντιδρούν σε αυτό...? Ακόμη, για κοκατιλάκια ισχύει επίσης η αναλογία 5ml / 100ml νερού..?

Ευχαριστώωωω....!!!!*

----------


## kaveiros

Κι εγω θελω να δωσω στα πουλια μου.  Στην αγορα βρισκω ομως μονο μιας εταιρειας με αρκετα μεγαλη διαρκεια στη ληξη του ενω εχω ακουσει οτι τα ευεργετικα συστατικα του δρουν οταν ειναι φρεσκο το πολυ μιας μερας... ξερει κανεις κατι παραπανω πανω σ αυτο?

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΛΕΝ η σιγουρη δραση των προβιοτικων ειναι εναντια στους μυκητες και ισως σε καποια παθογονα μικροβια .η προστασια και ενισχυση της υπαρχουσας χλωριδας του εντερου βοηθα εμμεσα και στην μη αναπτυξη των κοκκιδιων αλλα δεν λυνει απο μονη της υπαρχον προβλημα .περα απο την χρηση (σε περιπτωση διαπιστωμενα αυξημενου πληθυσμου ) καταλληλων φαρμακων ,στην προληψη συμβαλλει και η χρηση ριγανης στην αυγοτροφη του ή σε μορφη εκχυλισματος στο νερο αλλα πανω απο ολα απορροφητικο υλικο για να μην αναπτυσεται υγρασια στον πατο του κλουβιου στις ακαθαρσιες και συχνη αλλαγη του (αναλογα με το ειδος του ... κατι που για σενα το εχω σιγουρο οτι συμβαινει ! ) .ομως δεν σου κρυβω οτι με προβληματιζει η υπαρξη κοκκιδιων σε κοκατιλ .το προβλημα σε οικοσιτοποιημενα πουλια οπως αυτα και τα καναρινια ειναι σπανιο σε σχεση με τα ιθαγενη αγριοπουλια αλλα και να υπαρχει ειτε οφειλεται σε κακη καθαριοτητα ( δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση τετοια σε σενα ... ) ,ειτε σε συμβιωση οικοσιτων πτηνων με αγριοπουλια (που επισης δεν ξερω να εκτρεφεις ) .μηπως σου εχουν πει για μυκητες; εχουν γινει εξετασεις ; εχει διαπιστωθει αυξημενος αριθμος ή απλα ανιχνευση τους ; δεν ξερω στα ψιττακοειδη αλλα στα αλλα πουλια και ειδικα στα ιθαγενη ενας χαμηλος πληθυσμος ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως μερος της φυσιολογικης πανιδας ελεγχομενο .

επι της ουσιας : δινω λιγες μερες τον μηνα μονο τους τελευταιους μηνες γιατι ηθελα να τελειωσω(εντος ημερομηνιας ληξης )  πολυβιταμινη που εχω η οποια ταυτοχρονα εχει προβιοτικα εντος της ,οποτε εδινα καποιους γαλακτοβακιλλους  ετσι κι αλλιως .παλιοτερα η χρηση ηταν πιο συχνη εντος της αυγοτροφης αλλα και καποιες μερες στο νερο .δεν χρειαζεται παντως καθε μερα  .μια βδομαδα με 10 μερες καθε μηνα ειναι οκ .εγω δινω και μηλοξυδο οποτε εκεινες τις μερες στο νερο δεν βαζω κατι αλλο .στο αρθρο οι μερες που ανεφερα ηταν για να δειξω οτι και με χρηση στην αυγοτροφη 14 ημερων δεν υπηρξε προβλημα .αλλα και οι 10 αρκουν .στην αυγοτροφη δεν ειχα προβλημα αποδοχης απο τα πουλια .δεν ειδα να την τρωνε λιγοτερο .αν βαλεις ομως την κρατας στο ψυγειο και σε 3 μερες την πετας .στο νερο πινανε αλλα οχι τοσο οσο αλλες μερες.βεβαια οταν ειναι σκετο νερο συχνα παιζουν και με αυτο κανοντας ..μινι μπανιο  ή χυνοντας το .για να διατηρειται ομοιογενες θελει και λιγο κουνημα στη διαρκεια της ημερα 

η αναλογια ειναι και για τα κοκατιλ αλλα και τα αλλα πουλια η ιδια .τοση ωστε να μην ξεπερνα καποιο ποσοστο (το περιγραφω τι και πως ) στο ημερησιο σιτηρεσιο .αν τα πουλια το αποδεχονται χωρις ασχημη αλλαγη στις κουτσουλιες ( δεν ειχα εγω τετοιο προβλημα ) και αλλαγη διαθεσης (αρα η ελαχιστη λακτοζη του δεν δημιουργει προβλημα δυσανεξιας ) ισως και παραπανω ,ειδικα σε θηλυκα για ενισχυση του ασβεστιου δεν θα εκανε κακο .

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ  ακομα και με φρεσκο γαλα τοσο το κεφιρ ,οσο και το ξυνογαλο (αριανι  ) ,οσο και το γιαουρτι κρατα πολυ περισσοτερο απο 4-5 μερες που εχει οριο το γαλα .τα ωφελιμα βακτηρια που αναπτυσσονται ,εμποδιζουν σε ενα βαθμο την γρηγορη αναπτυξη αλλων βακτηριων .βεβαια αν το γαλα το οποιο βαζουν στην καλλιεργεια του κεφιρ δεν ειναι φρεσκο (ειναι δηλαδη υψηλης παστεριωσης )  ισως κρατα  περισσοτερο .ομως αν το κεφιρ καλλιεργηθηκε και αναπτυχθηκε σωστα ,τα ωφελιμα βακτηρια του υπαρχουν .βεβαια δεν ξερω αν οι εταιριες μαζικης παραγωγης οπως και στο γιαουρτι κατοπιν εορτης για την διατηρηση του ριχνουν διαφορα ...να ξερεις οσο πιο ξυνο ειναι το γιαουρτι που τρως ,τοσο πιο πιθανο να ειναι << ζωντανο >>  .προτιμησε και ψαξε για κεφιρ σε καταστηματα βιολογικων .θα βρεις σιγουρα .

* ΜΑΡΛΕΝ σκεπτομαι μικρη ποσοτητα σπορου ,ισως να μπορω να σου στειλω με καποιο απο τα παιδια που θα ανεβουν σαλονικα για τη συναντηση ..θα δουμε .αν βολεψει ,ετσι θα εξασφαλιζεις οτι το καλλιεργεις εσυ και ειναι ζωντανο

----------


## marlene

*Δημήτρη, τέλεια γιατί όχι..! 

Μωρέ τα πουλιά πριν από εμένα έχουνε περάσει πολλά χρόνια κάτω από άθλιες συνθήκες...... Νομίζω ότι είχανε προβλήματα με κοκκίδια συνεχώς απλά κατά καιρούς αυτό μειωνόταν για να επανεμφανιστεί μετά.... Ρίγανη όπως και θυμάρι χρησιμοποιώ στην αυγοτροφή που τους χορηγώ καθημερινά! (φαντάζεσαι νομίζω ποιανού είναι η συνταγή.... ) Νομίζω πως σταδιακά θα επαναφέρω και το μηλόξυδο... Αν δεν σου είναι κόπος μιλάμε κ για το κεφίρ...!!*

----------


## jk21

το κεφιρ μαλλον ηδη πρωτα ο Θεος αν τα παιδια ανεβουν πανω ,να το θεωρεις δεδομενο .αν και βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος λιγο (δικο μου ειναι οποτε πηρα αδεια απο μενα χαχα ) θα επιμεινω : εχουν διαπιστωθει με εξετασεις κοκκιδια; αν ναι θελω ειτε σε αλλο θεμα ειτε με πμ να  μου πεις ακριβως το ιστορικο και το τι φαρμακα εχουν χορηγηθει απο σενα ή ξερεις οτι ειχαν δοθει παλιοτερα .σε πουλια που δεν εχουν λογους να επαναπτυσουν κοκκιδια συνεχως (και ενας παπαγαλος που δεν χτυπιεται συνεχως στο κλουβι του δεν εχει τετοιους λογους οπως μια αγρια καρδερινουλα που λογω στρες αιχμαλωσιας εχει διαρκως λογο να ξανααναπτυσει ) με σωστη αγωγη τα κοκκιδια εξαφανιζονται ή τουλαχιστον ελεγχονται πληρως .αν εχουν γινει εξετασεις θελω το ακριβες ειδος κοκκιδιου που ανιχνευθηκε  πχ eimeria και πιο  ή isospora και πιο γιατι υπαρχουν διαφορα ειδη ανα ειδος πουλιων

----------


## aeras

Πέρα από την δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη των πτηνών και την αλκοόλη  :Big Grin: 
Η θερμοκρασία κατά τη διάρκεια της ζύμωσης είναι κρίσιμη για όσο διάστημα δεν είναι πάνω από εκείνη που θα σκοτώσει τον πολιτισμό (περίπου 40 ° C / 104 ° F),
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kefir
θερμοκρασία σώματος των πουλιών 
http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/030096299190122S

----------


## jk21

MIXAΛH τα εχουμε ξαναπει ,αλλου βεβαια ,για τα προβιοτικα ευρυτερα .οπως βλεπεις στην περιπτωση του κεφιρ η αντοχη ειναι και υψηλοτερα μεχρι 40 βαθμους .αν στα καναρινια ή τα finches το θεμα υπαρξης στειρου εντερου απο <<μονιμα>> ωφελιμα βακτηρια ειναι μπερδεμενο ,δεν συμβαινει απο οσο γνωριζω το ιδιο και στα ψιττακοειδη.αλλα ακομα και αυτο να συνεβαινε, η συνεχης παροχη καποιων ημερων  ,εστω και με συντομη διελευση ,ωφελιμων βακτηριων που εχουν δραση εναντια σε παθογονα ,σιγουρα σε περιστασιακο επιπεδο οταν υπαρχει αναγκη (υπερπληθυσμο των παθογονων ) θα ειχε ευεργετικα αποτελεσματα.ειναι γνωστο πχ οτι ο σακχαρομυκητας bulardii (εμπορικο σκευασμα ultra levure ) αν και οχι μονιμη πανιδα του εντερου του ανθρωπου εχει διαφορες θετικες επιδρασεις οταν χορηγειται σε προβληματικες καταστασεις .Περαν ολων θα ειδες οτι η θερμοκρασια των πουλιων δεν ειναι διαρκως πανω απο 40 και ειδικα στα πουλια που προφανως δεν πετουν ελευθερα αλλα ειναι πιο χαλαρα (σε φαση ηρεμιας ) πιο χαμηλοτερη

----------


## aeras

> Κι εγω θελω να δωσω στα πουλια μου. Στην αγορα βρισκω ομως μονο μιας εταιρειας με αρκετα μεγαλη διαρκεια στη ληξη του ενω εχω ακουσει οτι τα ευεργετικα συστατικα του δρουν οταν ειναι φρεσκο το πολυ μιας μερας... ξερει κανεις κατι παραπανω πανω σ αυτο?


http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefir-composition.htm
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefir-composition.htm&ei=P9-lTtC9KIqj4gTp2a2GCQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&re  snum=5&ved=0CEwQ7gEwBA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DLactose%2Bcontent%2BKefir%26hl%3Del%2  6rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GFRE_elGR370%26prmd%3Dimvns

----------


## panos70

Καλο και ευεγερτικο και πολυ χρησιμο

----------


## soc

μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το κεφιρ.....μπορουμε να βαλουμε σενα μπολακι λιγο ρασκ η κους κους,να προσθεσουμε λιγο κεφιρ ωστε να το αποροφησουν κ μετα απο καποιες ωρες να το δωσουμε στα πτηνα μας?

----------


## jk21

ανετα μπορεις (μονο το υγρο ,οχι το σπορο που ειναι σαν λευκα μπαλακια ) αλλα επειδη η ζυμωση στο περιββαλον συνεχιζετε ,προτιμησε να το δινεις αμεσα και οχι μετα απο καποιες ωρες

----------


## jk21

δυο ετοιμα σκευασματα μπορουμε να βρουμε σε ολα τα   μαρκετ .υπαρχουν και πολλα αλλα βιολογικα στα καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων

----------


## karakonstantakis

> δυο ετοιμα σκευασματα μπορουμε να βρουμε σε ολα τα   μαρκετ .υπαρχουν και πολλα αλλα βιολογικα στα καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων



*Εχτές μπήκα εν ώρα δουλειά σε ένα μάρκετ, και πήρα 1 μπουκάλι από το συγκεκριμένο για να το πιω εγώ.. λέει... Δοκίμασα να πιω και παιδιά... κόντεψα να... ξεράσω μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. χαχαχαχαχα !!! Το πήρα για να το περάσω και εγώ για πρώτη φορά στα πουλιά.... απαίσια γεύσηηηηηηη !!!!!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

αν θελεις να εχει φουλ γαλακτοβακιλλους δεν γινεται να μην εχει αυτη τη σπιρτοζα υποξινη γευση ...  

να και μια ακομα εταιρια και μαλιστα ποιοτικη που εχει πια και κεινη τετοιο προιον 

( κεφιρ φαρμας κουκακη )

2011021700322-preview_425x.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ καλο θεμα !! Και πολυ χρησιμο..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη έχεις δοκιμάσει με κάποιον τρόπο να το δοκιμάσεις ?? Και αν ναι πες μου να μην πάει χαμένο και λήξει.... Δεν έχω σκοπώ να φτιάξω κάτι άμεσα για τα πουλιά !! Έχω ακόμα 400 γρ. αυγοτροφή στην κατάψυξη !!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις; εγω εχω σπιτι μου και σπορο κεφιρ και καλλιεργω δικο μου κεφιρ οποτε θελω  .ναι το πινω και για να το πιω ευχαριστα ειτε δεν το αφηνω να ζυμωθει πολυ ειτε το αραιωνω με γαλα .εχω πιει και ετοιμο .μπορεις να βαλεις καποιον χυμο εντος του 


αν εννοεις στα πουλια το χρησιμοποιω συχνα για να αφρατεψω τριμμενο αυγοψωμο .καπου 1 κουταλι της σουπας οχι παραγεμισμενο σε τριμμενη αυγοτροφη σχεδον 120 γρ

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη εδώ και έξι περίπου μήνες καλλιεργούμε και εμείς στο σπίτι .Απλό ,φτηνό και πάνω απ΄όλα υγιεινό . Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως βλέπεις μεγάλη διαφορά στον οργανισμό σου.

----------


## maria ps

παιδιά πως το καλλιεργείτε? που βρίσκετε και προμηθεύεστε τον σπόρο?

----------


## jk21

το πως καλλιεργειται υπαρχει αναλυτικα σε λινκ στο αρχικο ποστ ,αλλα και μια συνοπτικη δικια μου περιγραφη .Το που το βρισκουμε ... δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει εκει που το ειχα προμηθευτει (ειναι εμπορικος συνδεσμος αν και το ειχα παρει δωρεαν ) ,αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχει στο ψυγειο μου .... αν εχεις ορεξη να φας βασιλοπιττα ,

******** Κοπή Βασιλόπιτας 2013 ********


θα φυγεις και με σπορο κεφιρ   :wink:

----------


## maria ps

χα χα ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη, θα προσπαθήσω

----------


## serafeim

ΔΗμητρη κανει την ιδια δουλεια οπως η μεντα και ο δυοσμος? η ακομα καλυτερη?

----------


## jk21

η μεντα και ο δυοσμος ειναι βοτανα ,με δραση στη χωνεψη κατα κυριο λογο .Το κεφιρ ειναι ποικιλια προβιοτικων οργανισμων (ζωντανων ) που καποιοι απο αυτους ειτε αποτελουν πανιδα του εντερου ,των ζωντανων οργανισμων (μονιμη ή προσκαιρη ) ,ειτε βοηθουν στο περασμα τους ,στην μη επεκταση παθογονων μικροοργανισμων εντος του γαστρεντερικου

----------


## ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ

Επειδη δεν εχω καταλαβει το κεφιρ σε υγρη μορφη ειτε απο σουπερ μαρκετ η βιολογικο πως μπορω να το δωσω στο καναρινι μου και καθε ποτε?

----------


## jk21

> *Σε μια ποτίστρα 100ml η προσθήκη 5 ml kefir* αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ένα καναρίνι θα πιεί 5 ml νερο ,σημαίνει ότι τελικά θα λάβει 5Χ5/100 = 0.25 ml kefir   δηλαδη κάτω του 10% της ημερήσιας στερεας τροφής ,ενώ το ποσό είναι ακόμα πιο ασήμαντο αν αναλογιστούμε ότι σημαντικό μέρος του κεφίρ ειναι νερό .Επίσης προσθήκη εναλλακτικά *μιας κουταλιάς της σούπας σε 200 αυγοτροφής*  όταν απο αυτήν ,ένα πουλάκι τρώει σχεδόν 2 γρ την ημέρα (αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τρώει και άλλα 2 σπόρους) ,είναι επίσης ασήμαντη ποσότητα.
> Δοκιμή μου με χρήση του πρώτου τρόπου για 2 (σε απόσταση μεταξύ τους ) μέρες και με συνεχή καθημερινή χρήση του δεύτερου για 2 βδομάδες ,δεν δημιούργησε κάποιο πρόβλημα στα πουλιά!


το πως το ειχα περιγραψει στο αρχικο ποστ .Το ποτε ισως αναφερω καποια στιγμη στο θεμα ,αλλα σιγουρα καμμια βδομαδα μετα απο ληψη αντιβιωσεων και ευρυτερα φαρμακων ,μετα απο μεταφορες των πουλιων (αλλαγη χωρου διαμονης ) οπου το στρες μπορει να αλλαξει τη ph του οργανισμου ,και σε περιοδους οπου τα πουλια χρειαζονται ειτε ασβεστιο ,ειτε ενισχυση του ανοσοποιητικου τους .Γιατι οχι και 2-3 μερες ανα μηνα ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ

2-3 μερες το μηνα θα βαζω στη ποτιστρα του 5 ml κεφιρ στα 100 ml νερο. Μετα απο μεταφορα και αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος η καποιου φαρμακου στην ιδια ποσοτητα να βαζω παλι για 2-3 μερες?

----------


## jk21

στην αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος αρκουν 3 μερες .Μετα απο αντιβιωση 5-6 σιγουρα

----------


## jk21

Αναφερω την μεθοδο χρησης του Κεφιρ απο τον πτηνιατρο  
*
Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*

οπως εκεινος το χρησιμοποιει στην εκτροφη του και εχω την αδεια να σας το μεταφερω :


Καταρχην χρησιμοποιει σπορους Κεφιρ 1 κουταλιας της σουπας σε αναλογια 300 ml γαλακτος ,για να καλλιεργησει το κεφιρ  , σχεδον σε 6ωρο 

Ετσι πετυχαινει ενα προιον ,με υφη οπως αυτη των σκευασματων του εμποριου 

Αυτο το διαλυει στη συνεχεια (τα 300 ml κεφιρ ) σε 5 λιτρα νερο  

Σε σκευασμα του εμποριου ,αυτο ειναι 30 ml στο μισο λιτρο νερου 

Επισης μου ειπε ,οτι αν δεν κανει χρηση των σπορων καποιο διαστημα ,τους στεγνωνει και διατηρουνται μια χαρα .Οταν θελει να τους ενεργοποιησει ξανα 

,καθαριζει καποια κιτρινωπη κρουστα που μενει απο πανω τους (φευγει ευκολα ) και τους τοποθετει ξανα στο γαλα .Σε συντομο διαστημα ,ειναι ξανα ενεργοι και 

αρχιζουν νεα ζυμωση 

Δεν τον ρωτησα ,αλλα υποθετω θα διαλυει το κεφιρ ,ειτε σε εμφιαλωμενο νερο ,ειτε σε νερο δικτυου ,με οχι αυξημενο χλωριο ,γιατι απο οτι γνωριζω το χλωριο

επιδρα αρνητικα στον πληθυσμο των προβιοτικων στελεχων τους  .Προσωπικα αν και σε σελιδες για το κεφιρ συστηνεται να ξεπλενεται με γαλα και οχι νερο ,για 

τον κινδυνο της δρασης του χλωριου εναντιον των καλων βακτηριων ,εχω δοκιμασει επανελλημενα ξεπλυμα και με νερο και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα νεκρωσης 

των  σπορων

----------


## Κρητίκαρος

Δημήτρη καλημέρα ,που μπορω να βρω σπορους κεφίρ.Ψάχνω πολύ καιρό και διαβάζοντάς αυτό το ποστ  είδα ότι ξέρεις.Δώσε μου τα φώτα σου.

----------


## jk21

εγω ειχα παρει καποτε ,απο e shop με βιολογικα ,το οποιο αυτη τη στιγμη τουλαχιστον ,φαινεται να εχει πεσμενο σερβερ .δεν ξερω αν λειτουργει .το εδινε δωρεαν σε οποιον πηγαινε απο την εδρα του ή και στην εδρα σου δωρεαν  ,αν ειχες κανει νομιζω 30 ευρω ψωνια 

εχω ομως αυτη τη στιγμη δικο μου και οπως εχω κανει στο παρελθον ,μπορω καθε τοσο (για να εχω αναγεννημενη επαρκη ποσοτητα ) και σε καλα φιλαρακια (αρα και σε σενα που εισαι και γειτονακι σχεδον ) ,με μονο << αντιτιμο >> να το μοιρασει και κεινος δωρεαν σε αλλους που θα χρειαστουν στην πορεια .Αναπτυσσεται ετσι κι αλλιως ταχυστα .Εγω μην γνωριζοντας για την αποξηρανση των σπορων ,το κρατουσα σε χαμηλη θερμοκρασια και με γαλα υψηλης παστεριωσης ,για να προλαβαινω την καταναλωση του

----------


## Κρητίκαρος

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ,πέσμου που και πότε να βρεθούμε,όταν θα έχεις.

----------


## jk21

Ελα αυριο το απογευμα .Εχω να σου δωσω και τωρα .Θα τα πουμε για ωρα και διευθυνση με πμ

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη ανακαλυψα οτι η μητερα μου εχει σπορο κεφιρ και μου εδωσε να καλιεργω και το δικο μου.... αν βαζω ας πουμε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα στην αυγοτροφη τωρα που ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης θα αντιμετωπισω καποιο προβλημα??? υπαρχει καποιο οριο?

----------


## jk21

> Αναφερω την μεθοδο χρησης του Κεφιρ απο τον πτηνιατρο  
> *
> Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*
> 
> 
> 
> οπως εκεινος το χρησιμοποιει στην εκτροφη του και εχω την αδεια να σας το μεταφερω :
> 
> 
> ...



Ποιο σιγουρος τροπος χρησης απο αυτον ,οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν υπαρχει ,γιατι αν υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα ,εισαι και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το ειχαμε μαθει .Επιφυλλασομαι να ρωτησω α υπαρχει θεμα στο διαστημα μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο των νεοσσων  

Σε αυτη την περιοδο μπορει να εχω κανει περιστασιακη χρηση ,αλλα οχι συχνη για να σου πω σιγουρα .Στη συγκεκριμενη περιοδο κατα κορο χρησιμοποιω προποριγανελαιο και milkthistle  απο τις πρωτες μερες 



* τους χρησιμοποιει ή τους ειχε για καιρο απο παλια; ειναι κεφιρ γαλακτος ή νερου;

----------


## mitsman

ειναι κεφιρ γαλακτος και το χρησιμοποιει συνεχεια... το πινει η ιδια!
Δεν αναφερεται καπου η συχνοτητα που μπορουμε να το δοσουμε

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ως προβιοτικο ,ειναι σιγουρα οτι καλυτερο μετα απο ασθενειες και χρηση αντιβιοτικων και μια χορηγηση 5 ημερων ,οπως συνηθως δινουμε και το συμπλεγμα βιτ Β ,ειναι πιστευω μια χαρα .Toσο συστηνουν συνηθως και εταιριες του χωρου σε σκευασματα προβιοτικων και οπως πχ ειδα σε μια απο αυτες ,αναφερει για συνεχη προστασια 5 μερες καθε μηνα 

Θα ψαξω να βρω συχνοτητα παροχης που συστηνεται και σε σκευασματα κεφιρ αποκλειστικα ,οπως το kaucabam της backs  και το rogers kefir που κυκλοφορουν στην ευρωπη

----------


## jk21

σε σουπερ μαρκετ ,βρηκα και κεφιρ νερου με τζιντζερ  (εχει φυσικα και σε γαλα η ιδια εταιρια ) 

http://ygieia.com/ginger-kefir.html






Βρηκα και ενα πινακα συγκριτικο του κεφιρ με αλλα προβιοτικα επωνυμα τροφιμα που κυκλοφορουν ιταλια και καποια και εδω 

κοιταξτε την ποικιλια προβιοτικων στελεχων που εχει !

----------


## jk21

> Επιφυλλασομαι να ρωτησω α υπαρχει θεμα στο διαστημα μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο των νεοσσων


Σημερα εμαθα και μεταφερω ξεκαθαρα απο το γιατρο ,οτι κανει χρηση και με νεοσσους στη φωλια ,κανονικοτατα !!

----------


## jk21

και για οσους θελουν κεφιρ νερου και οχι γαλακτος 

*Κεφίρ νερού ( water kefir )*

----------


## Titribit

Προσωπικα πινω 1 λιτρο κεφιρ την ημερα,καθε μερα.

Ηρθε η ωρα να το περασω και στα πουλια μου  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Υποθετω θα εχεις δει και αυτο Αντωνη *Κεφίρ νερού ( water kefir )*

----------


## Titribit

> Υποθετω θα εχεις δει και αυτο Αντωνη *Κεφίρ νερού ( water kefir )*



ναι,μολις τωρα το διαβαζα!

thx

----------

